# Duyuru > Kültür >  Merv bölgesi

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN 
*Güneş Dilinin Merkezi* Resimde dünya haritasını görüyoruz. Asıl merkezi bölge olan Orta Asya bölgesi bir zamanlar münbit bir arazi idi. O bölgede büyük denizler, göller, dereler ve yüce dağlar bulunuyordu. İklimin zaman içinde değişmesi sonucu oraları çöle dönmeye başlayınca insanlar da göç etmek zorunda kaldılar. 
 İşte o bölgeden yayılan insanların konuştuğu dil olan ün-Türkçe güneşin ışınları gibi dört bir yana yayılmıştır. Bu bakımdan Atatürk’ün önderliğinde bu görüşü kanıtlamaya çalışanlar, kurama *Güneş Dil Kuramı* demişlerdir. Bu kuram zamanla gözden düşmüş olsa da temel varsayımları ve diller arası ilişkilere bakış açısı doğrudur. Buraya kadar verdiğim çeşitli örnekler bu kuramı destekler nitelikte oldukları kanısındayım. 
  </SPAN>*
Belh ve Merv bölgesi* Hind-Avrupa dillerinin çıkış bölgesini araştıran ve bu konuda arkeolojik araştırmalar yapan iki kazı bilimci *Frederic Hiebert* ve *Victor Sarianidi,* resim degörülen Hazar denizinin doğu bölgelerinden başlayarak Pamir yaylasına kadar uzanan bölgeyi aday göstermektedirler.
Bu bölgede yaşamış olan kültürün bulunduğu geniş bölgeye *Bactria Margiana Archaeoloji Complex* sözlerinin baş harflerinden *BMAC* adını vermişlerdir. Oysa ki bu bölgenin içine Türkmenistan, Afganistan, üzbekistan, Tacikistan, Doğu İran, Kuzey Pakistan ve Altay dağları girmektedir. Tüm bölge eskiden ve halen Türk boylarının yerleşim bölgesidir. Fakat, bu iki araştırıcı Hind-Avrupa kültürüne bir kaynak arayışı içinde oldukları için *Belh* şehrinin bulunduğu bölgeye Yunan tarihçilerin vermiş olduğu isimden mülhem Bactria demeyi daha uygun görmüşlerdir. Margiana adı da bugünkü Türkmenistan’da bulunan *Merv* şehrinden mülhemdir.
Mü. 15,000 yıllarından itibaren Mü. 1,000 yıllarına kadar sürekli olarak yerleşim bölgesi olmuş olan bu geniş alanda tarım yapılıyor, şehirler kuruluyor, hatta yazı bile geliştiriliyordu. Bu bölgede araştırma yapan F. Hiebert: “*üok geniş bir alana, Asya’nın derin steplerine kadar, yayılmış olan bu kültürün insanları gelişmiş şehirler inşa etmişlerdi ve homojen tek bir halk oldukları anlaşılıyor”* diyor ve*“Orta Asya’nın hudutlarını yeniden tanımlıyoruz”* ekleyerek bu kültürün sanıldığından çok daha uzak bölgeleri etkilediğini ifade ediyor. (Bkz. *Science* dergisi, Cilt 302, 7 Kasım 2003)</SPAN>

 Fakat, ne yazıktır ki tüm makalesinde asla Türk adını telaffuz etmiyor. Adeta onları yok sayıyor. Yine ne kadar acıdır ki bizim dilcilerimizden, kazı bilimcilerimizden bu konuda en ufak bir itiraz yükselmiyor. Türkologlarımız bu konulara neden ilgisiz kalıyorlar?
BMAC denilen bölge aslında bereketli ve tarıma elverişli Mavera-ün- Nehir *“İki nehir arası”* denilen bölgeyi de içermektedir. İki nehir tarafından sulanan bir diğer bölge Mezopotamya bölgesidir. Zaten, Mezopotamya “İki nehir arası” demektir. Anlaşılan, ün-Türk boyları iki nehir arasına yerleşmeyi tercih etmişler ve buldukları bu tür bölgeleri kendilerine yurt edinmişlerdir. İlk yerleşimlerinden biri Amu derya ile Siri derya arası, ondan sonra da gittikleri bölge Dicle ile Fırat derelerinin arası olmuştur. Sümerlerin bu iki dere arasına yerleşim yılları Mü. 3000 yıllarına hatta daha da eski bir döneme rastlar.

----------

